# Alabama students throwing 'COVID parties' to see who gets infected: Officials



## Becky1951 (Jul 2, 2020)

Students in Tuscaloosa, Alabama, who have been diagnosed with COVID-19 have been attending parties in the city and surrounding area as part of a disturbing contest to see who can catch the virus first, a city council member told ABC News on Wednesday.



https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/alaba...-parties-infected-officials/story?id=71552514


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2020)

Good grief!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 2, 2020)

The "Darwin Awards" are going to have no shortage of competitors this year.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

Stupid #&%)*@@# *(?!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 2, 2020)

As long as they are hanging around other students and not friends and family who cares. I don't want to see these muts running to an ER the second they get a sniffle or crying online it was stupid help me blah blah. Well see how 'strong' this group is.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 2, 2020)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2020)

Stupidity must be becoming fashionable


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 2, 2020)

It's always in fashion among young people.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> As long as they are hanging around other students and not friends and family who cares. I don't want to see these muts running to an ER the second they get a sniffle or crying online it was stupid help me blah blah. Well see how 'strong' this group is.


The catch, though, is they can't _stay _in closed quarters..  they'll end up exposing other people.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/is-it-a-crime-to-intentionally-get-someone-sick.html


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> It's always in fashion among young people.



This put me in mind of a few years ago-  on the city bus, a bunch of high schoolers were talking about a 'contest' they had, to see which student could expose the most people to (however this is spelled) chlymedia.  

It's not all kids, though-  hopefully it's faded out, but there was awhile when parents held so-called 'pox parties' to expose kids to chicken pox.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 2, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> This put me in mind of a few years ago-  on the city bus, a bunch of high schoolers were talking about a 'contest' they had, to see which student could expose the most people to (however this is spelled) chlymedia.
> 
> It's not all kids, though-  hopefully it's faded out, but there was awhile when parents held so-called 'pox parties' to expose kids to chicken pox.




I think I remember somebody's mother sending her son to see me when I had the mumps for the same reason.  Oh well.  I would say we live and learn but we don't always seem to learn much.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 2, 2020)

Unbelievably stupid and evil. I would react very harshly if a kid of mine engaged in something like this.


----------

